# cannot install www/linux-flashplugin9 [PCBSD]



## dalfish (Nov 30, 2009)

I tried to install the www/linux-flashplugin9 in PCBSD. it returned with the message File not found in the FTP site . 
is there any other method to install the linux-flashplugin9 PCBSD 7.1.1 is running on FreeBSD 7.2  



regards


Dalfish


----------



## tbyte (Nov 30, 2009)

Why flash9 at all? There is flash 10 and it's working great even on native FF with nspluginwrapper.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

dalfish said:
			
		

> I tried to install the www/linux-flashplugin9 in PCBSD. it returned with the message File not found in the FTP site .
> is there any other method to install the linux-flashplugin9 PCBSD 7.1.1 is running on FreeBSD 7.2


Please read this:
Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## dalfish (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you. PCBSD forums  will not be the best place to ask about installing software from ports. I got less answers while i post questions regarding installing software from ports. It is to be asked at the FreeBSD forums. FreeBSD forms the base of PC-BSD DesktopBSD...etc. FreeBSD has more users and installed more on computers than desktop versions.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

dalfish said:
			
		

> Thank you. PCBSD forums  will not be the best place to ask about installing software from ports. I got less answers while i post questions regarding installing software from ports. It is to be asked at the FreeBSD forums. FreeBSD forms the base of PC-BSD DesktopBSD...etc. FreeBSD has more users and installed more on computers than desktop versions.



And the linux kernel is at the base of Gentoo, but if a problem evolves from Emerge, does one write to Linus Torvalds? No, they do not. Your point is invalid.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

dalfish, so long as you understand that PCBSD has an entirely 'personal' implementation of KDE and X, and mixing/matching may produce unwanted results, esp. when stuff gets compiled against libs installed by PBIs, etc.


----------

